# How do you find a good groomer???



## Sudie&Ron (Aug 28, 2009)

We've tried several groomers for our 1-year-old Sofi here in Jacksonville, FL, and are less than pleased with any of them. Too fixated on cosmetic issues (scents, bows, etc.) and not enough on basic maintenance (mats, tears, etc.) Can anyone tell us how/where to look?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the best way usually is to get recommendations from people you know and trust. If that's not an option, when you see a well groomed dog in your travels, ask the owner where they have the dog groomed. In the beginning I decided to do Milo and Bailey myself since I wasn't pleased and it was costing a lot to be unhappy. i recently had to have them both shaved down due to severe matting and I lucked out. Even though it was a less than perfect cut, at least their faces came out good and it gave me the basis from which to continue to groom them myself -- at least for now.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

lots of prayer...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm still trying to find one here. My guys look bad right now but I'm trying somebody new in January, she's coming here to do them the first time. Pricey, $180 for all 3, but then if I like it I'll bring them to her for $40 each. She'll do mobile grooming, that's why it's so costly, but also grooms from her home. I just wanted to see how she does it and how she interacts with them the first time.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Sofi looks adorable. For now I am still doing my own grooming due to all the horror stories I have heard. And for fear of them not looking like I think a Havanese should, my hang up.

To answer your question, check for some of the older established independent groomers. Go by their shops, check them out when it is pick up time. Stop people on your walks if you like the way there dog looks. You may check the local kennel club for Havanese owners. They may have some insight for you.
Good luck.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't have any grooming advice since I'm afraid to go so I'm keeping Abby in her original suit! But, I did want to welcome you to the forum since we're practically neighbors......lol I'm near Waycross, GA!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Check with your vet as well for recommendations for groomers. In my experience, the vet and the staff always recommend someone who they know and feel safe to recommend.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Suggestions:

1) Ask to see pictures of dogs she has groomed.
2) Bring in pictures of how you do NOT want your dog to look.
3) Stress area's you do not like in the photo's.
4) Bring in pictures of how you would like your dog to look.
5) Ask if she has experience grooming havanase.
6) Stress area's you do not like in the photo's.
7) Stress area's you do not like in the photo's.

I would also start by having a mini haircut so you can get a feel for how scissor happy the groomer is. 

Loki's groomer only touches his feet and bum area with scissor's as we keep his hair long.

Good luck to you. Your baby is just gorgous!


----------



## Sudie&Ron (Aug 28, 2009)

Many thanks to all for your friendly and useful replies. We were hoping maybe someone from Jacksonville would pop up with the perfect recommendation, but that hasn't happened...yet!

Specific question re matting: We've been told that Sofi's hair would change around the 1-year mark (which is where she is now), and things would get better. Hasn't happened; as a matter of fact, it's worse than ever. We suspect that a recent super-turbo-blow-dry by one of the local groomers we've tried triggered the current extensive matting; has anyone experienced something like that?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My experience with my two boys is that the matting can go on for an extended period of time and it happens twice. Just when you think it's all over, guess what! It's back again with a vengeance. I pray that as my boys grow in, the mats have chosen another puppy to invade. We've more than had our turn.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It sounds like your dog is "blowing coat"! It happens to all of our dogs and you need to stay on top of it with lots of combing and line brushing. The mats can quickly get out of control! Once the dog has blown coat-which is all the matting caused by losing those puppy hairs, the new coat will be easier to manage.  Do a search on blowing coat and you will find plenty to read on it! Some people are overwhelmed by all the matting and choose to get a shorter cut at this time.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just wanted to say how cute your Sofi is  I am not 100% super satisfied with my Izzo's groomer but she does what I ask and I know that she loves on Izzo while he is there and I trust her with my boy. Ask people that you know with dogs or maybe if you see a dog out and about ask your owner. Good luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Mom2Izzo said:


> I am not 100% super satisfied with my Izzo's groomer but she does what I ask and I know that she loves on Izzo while he is there and I trust her with my boy. Ask people that you know with dogs or maybe if you see a dog out and about ask your owner. Good luck!


I think Izzo looks great! Are you talking about the pic in your signature? He looks very natural there, not like he's been clipped at all!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I think Izzo looks great! Are you talking about the pic in your signature? He looks very natural there, not like he's been clipped at all!


Well it's just the way she clips his nose hair. First time she shaved it down to the skin and irritated the heck out of it and the next time I went in and told her to leave it longer, not to shave, and I am not crazy about it. Not terrible but not great. I have not cut his body hair b/c of his beautiful black tipping- don't want to lose that so she only trims his foot hair and does all of the sanitary clipping and cuts his bangs. I guess over time we will find a happy medium on his nose trimming. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Well it's just the way she clips his nose hair. First time she shaved it down to the skin and irritated the heck out of it and the next time I went in and told her to leave it longer, not to shave, and I am not crazy about it. Not terrible but not great. I have not cut his body hair b/c of his beautiful black tipping- don't want to lose that so she only trims his foot hair and does all of the sanitary clipping and cuts his bangs. I guess over time we will find a happy medium on his nose trimming. Thanks for the compliments.


OHHH! Haha! Now no wonder why I love the look-he hasn't had a full trim! I just love the look of a natural coat.  I'm with you as I wouldn't like the nose shaved either! If you want the eyes to show why can't she just part the nose hair to the sides and trim the inside eye corners? Either way, I think Izzo looks great and is one handsome guy!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Sudie&Ron said:


> Specific question re matting: We've been told that Sofi's hair would change around the 1-year mark (which is where she is now), and things would get better. Hasn't happened; as a matter of fact, it's worse than ever. We suspect that a recent super-turbo-blow-dry by one of the local groomers we've tried triggered the current extensive matting; has anyone experienced something like that?


Hi! Peanut is 1.5. When his puppy hair turned more cottony, 9mos-1yr, he started matting, but not unmanageble. But I just experienced a horrible matting experience with him unlike anything before. I finally brushed through it and a few hours later, it was matted again?!

I did some research here and saw that blowing coat is an ongoing process that can last until age 3? But I think what you said with the coat getting dried out or just being dirty can defintely aggravate it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The suggestions are great that everyone has given you, but when all else fails, do it yourself. You just want a comb out and sanitary trim, it will probably be just as expensive as a full groom. 

Combing out is a lot of work and time consuming, that is why groomers charge so much for hand combing. Groomers would rather clip, it is quick and less painful for the dog. If you do the combing out yourself EVERYDAY, you can manage mats and dangles. And....keep that beautiful long hair, but the grooming will be time consuming....do the grooming on your lap while you are watching TV.

Don't comb out all at once, but do sections of the body over a few days. I did Dexter's neck area this morning and two back legs this afternoon and found a good size mat in the friction areas on the neck, and both of the legs. 

Be gentle, combing out hurts if you do not hold that mat while you are combing out. Use a detangler and use your soothing voice and a comb. 

I had to start out with a firm voice in the beginning when Dexter was younger and I would only try to detangle for maybe less than 5 minutes at a time. I always treat after a section of a detangling (very small treat).

As for grooming....just trim here and there (very small sips), you will find the look that you love for your Hav with your grooming practice. Buy yourself a small pair of thinning scissors at your local hair dressing supplies store, I use these scissors on the top of the head, so I can see those beautiful eyes. 

I am still experimenting....it does take a good 3 months for that hair to grow back.

I will have to trim the legs again within a month. I posted some pictures of Dexter's legs, when I trimmed. If I can manage the long hair, I will keep it as long as possible especially during the Winter months.

Combing out Dexter is relaxing for me. You can do it.


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

I live in the Seattle area, and the groomers near me charge $55-$60 + tip. So far, Hudson and Cosmo have had 4 haircuts from 3 different salons, and I haven't been completely happy with any of them. To be fair, I'm still figuring out what I like and what I don't, so that I can give clear directions to the groomer. I think I'm coming to the conclusion, however, that puppy cuts just aren't that becoming on my boys. Cosmo in particular has some funny colics, and cutting his hair short just makes it worse. I'm planning to let them grow out a bit, and am working up the courage to try trimming them myself. I love the look of a natural coat, but am a little worried about the upkeep. I just ordered the "Nose To Tail" book. Anyone know of a good instructional video?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know that every Hav is different, and that some coats are harder to maintain than others, but I find that I have no trouble maintaining Kodi's coat as long as I comb him completely daily.

BECAUSE I do it daily, though, it doesn't take that long. Ten to 15 minutes tops. I couldn't possibly do it with him sitting on my lap. I need to be able to turn him and use both hands to work on him. For me, the top of the washing machine is a good height. I put a towel on the washer for him to sit on so it's less slick and softer. Then I spry him with a mixture of 1 part conditioner to 9 parts water. Because I do him daily, he doesn't develop many mats, and I can start with a pin brush to loosen things up and locate any trouble spots. Then I use the comb to get right down to the skin on every part of his body. This is really important because even if he doesn't have any knots, this is how you get the old dead hair out before it BECOMES knots!!!

I just had my husband install a grooming slip above the washing machine. It's on an eye hook so I can take it down and put it out of the way. I've only used it a couple of times but I LOVE it! It keeps him in on spot, and for some reason, just having the loop around his neck makes him wiggle less. For the first time ever, I was able to trim his feet today without them ending up looking like I took a hack saw to them!<g>


----------

